# Aosp Data Ril.



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Untested. Courtesy of P3droid http://db.tt/Kk0bLo6E


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

What does this do?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Merge with cm7 and you'll have 4g data on cm7.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Hope this works. Would be sweet to have cm7.


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I hate to be a naysayer.

But the reason LTE doesn't work in CM7 is that it's missing the entire IMS class stack for negotiating a connection at the 4G layer, and then the "LteCdmaDataConnectionTracker" and a few other classes to support it. All of which are part of the framework.jar


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Hash Is 3g connected to 4g in the new devices? Could we still see 3g in cm7 in other words?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Hash Is 3g connected to 4g in the new devices? Could we still see 3g in cm7 in other words?


ICS has full support for LTE out of the box.

Gingerbread is another story, as it doesn't really handle dual radio phones at all. D2WE and D3 are somewhat lucky that it can be "defaulted" to CDMA mode where 3G comes up. But essnetially it's a hack. For Bionic users it just doesn't work that way (at least from what I can tell.. w/o a device to test). The best bet is to imitate exactly what Motorola did to Gingerbread to make the Bionic work in the first place. And that's what I was referencing in my above posting.

Here's what that involves:
- You baksmali the deodexed framework.jar from the Bionic and end up with Smali-bytecode .class files.
- Then you take a Java decompiler the turn the smali-bytecode .class files into Java-like spaghetti code (and in many cases broken).
- Same for the 1-2 support APKs which monitor the switch between networks and allow for configuration.
- Then you manually reconstruct the source code integrate it into CM7's framework. (sometimes even referencing ICS source code which has some of the broken bits in a better format).
- Debug, debug, debug.

I'm currently on Step 4 about 7 classes in of the 20-25 total classes needed.


----------

